# Wireless PCMCIA card

## neoTheCat

has anybody had any success with any wireless pcmcia card?  i am thinking about getting the Netgear MA401.  has anybody got this to work?

thanks,

-- neoTheCat

----------

## masseya

I have seen a few places online that suggest that this card is well supported under linux.  Here's an article that suggests it's even got the same basic chip as the orinoco, which I have gotten working under gentoo.  http://www.antipope.org/charlie/linux/shopper/171.html

 *The Article wrote:*   

> (One particular chipset designed by Lucent Technologies and originally marketed as WaveLan 1 and WaveLan II, then renamed Orinoco -- see www.orinoco.net -- is particularly widely used; this chipset is at the heart of Apple AirPort cards as well as many cheap 802.11b cards such as the NetGear MA401, and it's mostly well- supported under Linux.) 

 

----------

## ZagiFlyer

I've installed Gentoo via a wirelss card and had excellent luck. There were no special steps to take, it just worked as advertised. That was without WEP enabled.

I have YET to get my wireless connection working with WEP enabled.

----------

## bendy

I have a linksys wpc11 working (haven't tried wep).  This uses the prism II chip and will work with kernel orinoco/hermes drivers and pcmcia which makes it easy to set up once you download the required hermes.conf file.

bendy.

----------

## AnimalMachine

I have a DLink 650 in my laptop that seems to work okay. I have not managed to get encryption configured properly yet, but that may just be a lack of effort on my part.   :Wink: 

----------

## jay

I have the Netgear MA401 up and running. The installation was quite painless, much easier than I expected.

----------

## pilla

See this guide in the Docs, Tips & Tricks forum.

----------

## oniq

I actually got a 3Com Airconnect 3CRWE737E, when plugged in the kernel recognizes it as a Prism I card.  Unfortunately for me, many of the software out there for wireless nics don't support this card.  Mostly Prism II and Orinoco.  I will be changing this with the many Orinoco-based or Prism II-based cards.

I've noticed that many of you do not have it working with WEP--do you find this a security hazard?  If I can't get this working with WEP I am most certainly NOT going to use it, that is just unacceptable...

----------

## jay

oniq: Nice Screenshot. Since you are using gkrellm, I recommend you to emerge the gkrellm-wireless plugin.

About the WEP Encryption, read this thread or try this little howto.

----------

